# Need help with Stratosphere II



## bangdosa (Apr 20, 2013)

I think I used odin to root a stratosphere II on the MJ2 update with a rooted MA3 file. Is there anyone who has a stratosphere II able to get the MJ2 tar file so that I can repair? There isn't a page for Stratosphere II so I posted here. Sorry! and THx for your time!


----------

